
Emotions of Investing - joshfarahzad
http://wwww.highschoolinvestor.com
======
ppyil
Emotions (or sentiment) forms one of the three pillars of types of analysis
for investments. The other two are fundamental (looking at a company's books
and recent performance) and technical (looking at graphs and models).

Although this focuses more on the individual, market movements can occur due
to shifts in sentiment and is one of the biggest drivers for change.

